# Hello Spring! Let's chat for a minute GP :)



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

So, Spring Break is next week. YEAH BABY YEAH!!!!    

Right now i'm working on a website for Go Puppy!©; the group that has Rascal the Pit Bull in it. They're gonna have a website of their own, hopefully they can run it...being small and all








It'll include them of course, their own pages, tips, facts about animals in the group whos species carry myths (to shut up the liars), and other cute stuff. I'm practicing on drawing scenery right now, i want to include that within my next 5 art submits. So far, it works on the browsers Safari, Firefox, and IE.
I'm also working on my new art webby. Things have been pretty tight lately, spent the last 3 weeks on writing a report in school about Go Puppy!© and APBTs (yeah, it was either Rascal or nothing), got a B+ on it and fell out of my chair then caught a cramp because i wanted to do better buuuuuut....oh well i guess...i don't know, it's hard for me to let go of things when it comes to grades. Wrote another report yesterday on the Information Revolution, and another on war in Iraq....Alright, for the record! *Does the Ms. Pacman 'Yeeeaaahhh!'"

Anyways, i'll probably spend my Spring Break here at this computer. How will you spend yours?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

kool!! im excited to see the new website!! i <3 rascal!!!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> kool!! im excited to see the new website!! i <3 rascal!!!!


I bet you'll love it! And Rascal says thank you lol!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG NOOOOOOO!Not spring break!A whole week with my kids at home,what ever shall I do?:rain:

I'm just playing.Mine don't have spring break until the last week in April.I'm sure I'll be spending it both cleaning up after the kids (since they'll be home all day long to make a mess) and doing some outside stuff.I've been waiting for it to stay warm here so I can start gardening.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

dixieland said:


> OMG NOOOOOOO!Not spring break!A whole week with my kids at home,what ever shall I do?:rain:
> 
> I'm just playing.Mine don't have spring break until the last week in April.I'm sure I'll be spending it both cleaning up after the kids (since they'll be home all day long to make a mess) and doing some outside stuff.I've been waiting for it to stay warm here so I can start gardening.


LOL!!!! Yeah, i'm the only one in my house who's off next week.
Oooh gardening? Awesomeness, i went outside an hour ago...all nice and peaceful outside then WAM! SNOW! hahaha! I fell down two steps when i looked out the window! Rascal doesn't care for snow once he's done coloring it yellow ROFL!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

im liking Badger too!!!


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi BSE! How have ya been?


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh T'nisse, I thought you'd say you were going to go to Florida, or somewhere warm (had the same snow showers here just west of you in Indiana, not cool). I was going to suggest some sea monster sketches for you, but if you are staying in Ohio, then IDK? Maybe sketch some devilish Spring flowers that are starting to pop up LOL!!! Give them pit bull faces!!! OK, I'm reaching. Just enjoy yourself, with a little sketching mixed in for fun Basically, don't work too hard, and lay off the beer. That always did the trick for me, except the beer part of course Ahh, to be on Spring Break again...the memories...the blackouts...


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> im liking Badger too!!!


Awesomeness! Badger is currently getting his new portrait done too, so he'll be appearing here in GP within the next few days! He'll be looking for you hahaha! 



GTR said:


> Hi BSE! How have ya been?


OMGosh! Heeeeyyy! I've been pretty great! Spending countless hours on Go Puppy, sketching, practicing scenery...watching a few minutes of TV a day...overall pretty good! How bout' you???? ^.^



Saint Francis said:


> Oh T'nisse, I thought you'd say you were going to go to Florida, or somewhere warm (had the same snow showers here just west of you in Indiana, not cool). I was going to suggest some sea monster sketches for you, but if you are staying in Ohio, then IDK? Maybe sketch some devilish Spring flowers that are starting to pop up LOL!!! Give them pit bull faces!!! OK, I'm reaching. Just enjoy yourself, with a little sketching mixed in for fun Basically, don't work too hard, and lay off the beer. That always did the trick for me, except the beer part of course Ahh, to be on Spring Break again...the memories...the blackouts...


LOL! I'll kidnap Nesse from Scotland for a bit, tie her to a lamp post and sketch her out xD You'll see LOL. Yeah, i'm grateful for my break so then i have time to wake up at 6 am not to go to school, but to color and draw Go Puppy characters and scenes. WOOHOOO!!!
I want to treasure my time off. I want to welcome in Spring (when it really gets here! *shakes fist at snow*) with an art piece that stars a few Pibbles in flower costumes xD I love how you can draw puppies tearing stuff up....ohhh, i'll write that down. So many things that i want to draw!!! Including a feline..thing!...i'll get there hahaha.
When i get out of school i'll be drawing and sketching in Florida...or Cali...trying to decide. Chicago used to be on the list due to a collage of theirs but not anymore...i'm getting a break yet i'm still talking about school xD
Ice cold smoothies for everyone!!!!
.


----------

